# Alcolapia alcalicus



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

this look like a stunning cichlid Alcolapia alcalicus
anybody keep them before?

thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I know that Greg Steeves (Gas) on hill country cichlid club forum has some experience with them, try to post on their forum.
xris


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks sir! :thumb:



samaki said:


> Hi I know that Greg Steeves (Gas) on hill country cichlid club forum has some experience with them, try to post on their forum.
> xris


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've kept them. Fairly easy, just crank up the heat to mid-80's and add plenty of sodium bicarbonate and Epsom salt to harden and buffer the water.

See this thread in another forum.


----------

